# DIY enclosure!



## EmmaMary (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all!
I'm Emma. 
My story; in '08 I had a Stimmie hatchling who died that year in a household accident. I was devestated and haven't kept reptiles since. Recently a 'friend' of my flatmate was in financial difficulty and asked for a loan with two Jungles as collateral. Since my license is still valid and I have experience I'm looking after them. 
It was a bit of a trick to get them, my flatmate knew they weren't being cared for properly but we didn't realise the extent. They were the last of a collection of 8-10 reptiles and spiders, the others all died from 'natural causes'- including 2 6ft Olives . She's been living in a hotel for 18 months, and these two were in pillowcases in a cupboard when we picked them up. The pillowcases were fithy, reeking of faeses and cigarette smoke. I was told they eat every week and shed the week before, and are very snappy and hate being handled. The male had lots of poop in his case, and was covered in the dry dust of it. I don't think either had been looked at in a while, they looked pretty sad and my biggest worry was dehydration. If she can't feed herself how was she feeding them?
They've been with me 5 weeks. Haven't snapped at me once, and are darlings.

I've just brought an old TV unit off eBay for $50 and am making into an enclosure for them. It may be a bit small for when they're fully grown but it'll do for now. 
I'm splitting the TV space down the middle after taking out the DVD shelf, probably use lamps for heat (I love the blue ones for nighttime, so pretty!) and make a hole in the bottom for access to the cupboards under with a hide in the TV section and cupboard. Water bowls, branches from the local park, maybe make a rock wall a bit later on... Heat in the cupboard will eventuate most likely, it's big enough to have some dowel in each side and the underside has a lip as well as being on castors so I may be able to use a heat cord on the underside. I'll try to update as it goes, I've loved seeing the other DIY'ers enclosures take shape.

Oh bugger. Just realised there's a DIY section. How do I move it? _done! _


----------



## MathewB (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow that's awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice! good on you for giving those fella's a better life  looking forward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome, good luck  I just got a big jungle as well that wasnt the happiest.. Great looking cabinet, where bouts you from?


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm in Brisbane. 
Cabinet's great, it's wide and short and the back's coming off so it'll be easy to rip off and replace with pegboard for ventilation. Only got it tonight so still discovering it's secrets


----------



## 1woma (Aug 5, 2011)

You could just use the side and bottom cupboard ( or half the cupboard) for one snake and the tv space for the other that way you dont have to split it and down the track if you decide to do another enclosure, this one is still one whole enclosure ( if you add a hole or two for access from side to side) 

just an idea.... and great work rescuing them from what was likey to be death


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 5, 2011)

Nameless said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Oh bugger. Just realised there's a DIY section. How do I move it?



HI Emma, 

I just realised you edited your original post, I've just pm'd you asking if you'd mind if i asked the mods to move it over there, so i'll take your edit as permission to ask the mods to shift it over there, It will get lost in here and im sure there's a lot of people who would love to offer assistance over there


and with the speed of light ------------- you have been moved,

welcome to the diy section


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Jax!

Great idea 1woma, I was just thinking a big dark hide would be good to get away from tv sounds and interested cats. A hide within a hide- hideception!

The side bit I was going to make into a hatchie rack if I'm able to breed them, a lizard or gecko enclosure or a Stimmie enclosure. I have a soft spot for Stimmies, my first was a sweetheart named Eddie.


----------



## pharskie (Aug 5, 2011)

it makes me smile everytime i see someone willing to make space in there homes for a creature/creatures in need. Well done, looking forward to seeing updates


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like a great project. I really hope those Jungles end up staying with you for good. That person should be ashamed for the way they treated those animals.
And R.I.P to your little Stimmy. x


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys. It breaks my heart and worries me senseless when animals (and kids) are hurt/neglected, and makes me wonder why people do it. No one forces you to have an animal in your care, there is always a choice. Give them away if you can't care for them, sell cheap even.
Anyway! Today I ripped off the thin ply backing and took out the shelves. I kept the backing for chopping up for hides/rockwall backing/watevs after I took out the screws and staples. I had a good think about 1woma's suggestion, and after doing the math and realising my original idea wasn't going to work long-term size wise I'm going to split the under cupboard so each has a 'bedroom' and one has the tv section, the other the side bit. Works out to be a little bigger in cubic ltrs then a 4x2x2 ft per section. I'm really happy with this decision, they went nuts in their 'large' click clacks and scretched out over the heat mat for the first few days so I'm thinking the bigger the better and they deserve it.
Bunnings tomorrow! I'm gonna price the stuff for rock walls too


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 6, 2011)

As exciting as it is to jump in and do it, it pays to throw the ideas around in your head for a few days. Allows you time to work out what you really want to achieve and more importantly how you'll go about it. Nothing worse than going to fit something only to realise it would have fit, if you hadn't glued and screw it together already.
Welcome to the DIY forum


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 6, 2011)

Back from Bunnings! 

After looking at products and prices, as well as a few chats with staff about options, my overall idea is coming together.

I have high-volt downlights (white and blue) and the guy said his mate builds enclosures using them as a heat source. Not going to be my 'main' one but I did have my heart set on blue lights for night time. Tossing up between vents and drilling holes in a stencil pattern on the sides for air flow. Pegboard is more expensive then plain and probably will be covered by fake rock in the end so not worth it. I picked up some wet area silicone, pond sealer and green oxide for coloring render for the sides. Also got mulch for the cat's outside enclosure and foam square things for the Chihuahua so no-one was forgotten.

I'm researching thermostats and heat cords, trying to get a bargain. I'm going to try and work out how much I've spent, it's got to work out less expensive then a pet shop one but still not cheap.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 6, 2011)

What downlights did you get? I'm interested in using some soon.
Good to see the others didn't miss out. My dog hates that I spend so much time in the shed not patting him.


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 6, 2011)

I got Nelson's mains voltage downlight kit, it was about $60 for 4 lights. 

Furbabies or scalebabies, I seem to spoil them all lol. The fish didn't get anything, but they will when the summer sun turns their pond green 

I got Nelson's mains voltage downlight kit, it was about $60 for 4 lights. 

Furbabies or scalebabies, I seem to spoil them all lol. The fish didn't get anything, but they will when the summer sun turns their pond green 

Pics! Enclosure inhabitants, Starbuck and Apollo.


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 15, 2011)

Update! Light holes in the top, vent holes, sealer/primer/undercoat, two 'base' coats. Lovely friend who helped make holes did them in the wrong spots, and made a light hole way too big, but that's ok. Lesson learned- don't leave a man with powertools unattended.

Haven't had much time to get stuck in, but I'm getting there. The Jungles are named Starbuck and Apollo after characters from Battlestar Gallactica so I'm making the enclosures a bit funky with bright colors for a more alien look. 

And a pic of a very happy Starbuck (f) after a big meal 

***
Update time again!
I've sponge-painted the inside with whatever cheap acrylics I had around the house (lime green, yellow, black, white) and attached the paper to the outside. Just a few things left to do, then I can poly the whole thing. Pics are; enclosure as of now, side, paper close up (it's matt black with shiny black squiggle things all over it) and paint close up.


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 20, 2011)

The last post is two updates with pics so check it out too! 
I've purchased the backing, have undercoated it and plan to screw it on tomorrow after painting. Naturalistic seems easier as I don't have to buy any paint so the alien landscape's down the drain. Found a couple of branches so they're going to be cleaned, cut and screwed in. Need to ring around for glass Monday, I'm hoping with 2 weeks notice I can get a great deal since they're not big pieces. 
Apollo had a day-old quail yesterday so I'm sure they're going to be fine, I'm just hanging out for shedding and I think they're getting annoyed with me trying to look at their eyes to check for cloudiness all the time.


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 28, 2011)

Quick update- Starbuck shed, Apollo started eating, they're both calming down and are happier being handled (still no bites- yet). Enclosure's on hold cos I broke my wrist.


----------



## pharskie (Aug 28, 2011)

ah mate thats no good, you should go buy some rubber-lined gloves. Will stretch over the cast and help ya grip things when your workin with the wood


----------



## EmmaMary (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey all, time for an update!
Apollo and Starbuck are both pretty huge, a heap of sheds between them and a whole lotta hopper rats. In fact, they're almost ready for an upsize.
I put glass in today, got it from JP glass in Ipswich- $35 for the two pieces, bevelled. I was quoted $100-$120 at five different places in Brisbane. Absolutely GREAT guy, helped me over the phone with how to take the measurements and opened late on a Tuesday so I could pick it up.
I have 9lt tubs for them to soak in, a cute pyramid hide for one side, some big rocks, a bigass branch to cut up and put in, and am going to get the compressed shavings litter for a nice texture to rub their bellies. My part's done, now I just need my thermostat to come in and wire the lot up. Nicer hides will come but for now they'll have cardboard boxes. It's all a tad rough and took forever, leaked more cash then I thought but it should be watertight/warm/safe. All in all I'm happy and I hope my Battlestars will be too.


----------



## EmmaMary (Oct 31, 2011)

This is Starbuck in her new enclosure. I was wondering if anyone thinks she's too fat; I feed them every 10-14 days (a day or two after they start to actively hunt) but she's a guts and always wants more. Honestly I think she's fine, but I'd love some other opinions. Apollo has had a few late-night streaches, head on a stick and tail on the floor, but he's mainly hidden cos he's rather shy.
I have some fake greenery to add, and then I think it's done. I don't want to clutter it up too much with sticks and vines and such. Might add a rockwall eventally.


----------

